# Salmon/Steelhead fishing on East side



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just recently moved to the Detroit area. I am dying to get out and do some salmon fishing, and ill be looking to do some steelhead fishing as well. I am a college student so money is tight and I don't always have the gas money to drive way up north where I am use to fishing. Are there any good rivers to fish around here for some salmon or steelhead?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not really salmon steelhead can be found in Clinton And Huron 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

It depends on how far you're willing to drive. As Shift7609 said, the Clinton and Huron Rivers are the nearest, but dertainly don't expect them to be anything like the rivers "up north." Some guys cast off the wall in Port Huron in the St. Clair River also, but that's a really different kind of fishing due to the deep water and fast current. Up into the thumb area, there are the piers at Lexington, Port Sanilac and Harbor Beach. but here again the fishing in the lower part of Lake Huron isn't anything like it was even 6-10 yrs. ago, although this year it has improved a tiny bit.


----------

